# What's in your Bowl - August



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started the month of with a bowl of OVF when I got home from work.

Later in the afternoon I took a break from some chores to enjoy some Vanillia Creme.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Let's see, on the ride home last night was some Lighthouse blend. I think they might use some GH tobaccos to blend that with. The cavendish looks like GH black cavendish and it also has a Lakeland type scent to it.

When I got home I had some SG FVF and some MacBaren HH Mature Virginia.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride in was some Wilshire and some more of the same on the ride home in a little while.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I tried an experiment. I was saving all of the caps and bits of cigar tobacco from every cigar that I cut and was putting it in a mason jar to try in a pipe to see what it tasted like.

Last night I tried it and only one word can describe it, HORRIBLE!

I couldn't even get past about 10 puffs on the pipe before I dumped the bowl and threw out the rest of the clippings.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Well it was worth a shot.......


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Went for an Irish Flake this afternoon.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had some SG 1792 Flake and then some GH Glengarry Flake.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride in was some Sundowner.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

This is what I have smoked the last few days.
Sundowner
Lighthouse
Captain's Delight
GH Glengarry Flake
GH Top Black Cherry

I think that's it :lol: .


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been lazy about posting my bowls as well.... :lol: 

Squadron Flake
FVF
Vanillia Creme


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

More rain this evening so I went for the straight cob.


About 1/2 way with a bowl of Nightcap.

Interesting note, I didn't realize ('cause I'm stupid sometimes) this cob has a filter in it. YUCK! Removed that puppy put a couple of pipe cleaners down the stem and this is awhole differant smoke. 


Definately getting the nic from it a hell of alot more now and I'm liking it....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat:


JAX said:


> I didn't realize ('cause I'm stupid sometimes) this cob has a filter in it.


For future reference, all Missouri Meerschaum cob type pipes come with a paper filter already in it.

Also some briar pipes come with a filter installed already.

When in doubt, check it out!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

An old Navy friend came by from out of town this evening and we enjoyed a smoke together.

He smoked some annivesary flake from my stash in his bent briar and I enjoyed another bowl of Nightcap in the cob!


Great conversation and outstanding smokes.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was some GH Top Black Cherry followed by some GH Louisiana Flake.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was some GH Brown Flake Scented followed by some SG Firedance Flake.


Today on the ride in was some Sundowner.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

*Woohoo, I can post in this thread now!*

Had my very first bowl today, Brave Heart Green River Black Cavendish. Seemed a lil mild to me, but it tasted ok and smelled really nice.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Black Cavendish is a really mild type of tobacco.
I don't care for it to much anymore. It is OK mixed into a blend, but by itself it is really mild. It's also good for newbie pipe smokers as it doesn't bite very much.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a bowl of Mac Braren Vanilla Cream in my NEW Tim West pipe !

http://imageshack.us


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a couple of bowls of houseblend Cutter


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I really like that pipe Tom!


The last few days I have had some 
Sundowner
Lighthouse
Captain's Delight
SG Firedance Flake


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I ended up smoking 3 bowls of the MB vanilla cream today !  

Fell right back into the rythem, of smoking a pipe.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> ...MB vanilla cream today !


This is my favorite aromatic thus far....ofcourse it's the only one I've tried, but none the less a really, really good smoke IMO.

Welcome back to the other dark side bro. :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was some Cutter followed by some SG FVF.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had some SG FVF followed by some GH Ennerdale Flake.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

This morning was a bowl of MB Vanilla Cream , I'll be smoking this till I run out, to season the new pipe.

It was hard to let it sit for 24 hours, already looking a another pipe to be able to rotate them.

http://pipesandcigars.com/laroccanovo1.html

Any thoughts on this one, and please don't buy it.

The other one I was looking at just got bought, well the buy button is missing.

Edit , I just bought it and a tin of Cornwall and Diehl Briar Fox

I just didn't trust youse guys :lol: :wink:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I like that pipe as well. The red finish on the bowl and I really like the stem on it.

I have a La Rocca pipe and it smokes really well. Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a bowl of OVF yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> This morning was a bowl of MB Vanilla Cream , I'll be smoking this till I run out, to season the new pipe.
> 
> It was hard to let it sit for 24 hours, already looking a another pipe to be able to rotate them.


See this is why im afraid of pipe smoking.... I'll have like 50 pipes by the end of it.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > ...already looking a another pipe to be able to rotate them.
> ...


Not seeing any problem here....the more the merrier!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > This morning was a bowl of MB Vanilla Cream , I'll be smoking this till I run out, to season the new pipe.
> ...


Nah, just need 2, to be able to smoke every day and give the other pipe a rest.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Just a quick question here:

Why is it good to give your pipe a day rest?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'm gonna pick up a cheap corn-cob as my spare I think. Down the road, I'd like to get a nice dark (but not black) wood-grain similar to the black one I picked up. I like that size.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

dartstothesea said:


> Just a quick question here:
> 
> Why is it good to give your pipe a day rest?


Pipes need at least 24 hours of rest to allow it to dry out and the cake to harden a little bit.

If you don't allow a pipe to rest, it will become 'sour' faster than normal and you will have to do a deep cleaning often resulting in including a process called "The Professor's Pipe Sweetening Treatment" which involves alcohol and salt or cotton balls.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Since you've mentioned it, i've been doing some reading on the Professor's Pipe Treatment stuff. I really do think I need this for my pipe.

And while doing research, i found this link:

http://www.pipes.org/Articles/PipeSweet.html

It's very helpful!  And it will forever hold a spot in my bookmarks.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Pipes.org does have a lot of good info. If your pipe is sour or bitter, try cleaning it with that method. I would suggest replacing the salt with cotton balls though, just my opinion.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was some SG St. James Flake.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wrapped up a bowl of SG Squadron Leader


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started my day off with some EMP. 

Given the non-stop rain, I suspect I'll be smoking more then a few bowls over the next day or so. Life is so rough.... :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a very rare bowl of Balkan Sobranie. 
It was an AWESOME smoke!
It is out out production and hasn't been made for a long time. There was a tin of it in a box pass I was in for everybody to sample some of it. I only took enough for 2 bowls. I have one more left.


Today so far has been some Sundowner.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Today was a couple bowls of MB Vanilla Cream !

I used to smoke Balkan Sobranie Ciggaretts, haven't been able to get these for years, don't know if it is the same, but an awesome cig., expensive as hell, but, good.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I let the wife choose my tobacco this evening from the sampler I recieved - enjoyed my first bowl of Atladis' Blue Note. 

This is my first blend with Burley in it and right now I think I may be interested in exploring Burley blends. Smoked in the garage so I was able to detect a sweet smelling room note almost chocolate like. The flavor was difficult to detect in this blend but that may a result of the cake I've got built up in the pipe. I'm looking forward to a few more bowls of this.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night on the ride home was Sundowner.

Today on the ride in was Captain's Delight.


Jax, the Blue Note sounds interesting. I can't wait to get my sampler!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Im enjoying a bowl of wilshire breaking in mah new pipe! 









The guy at tinderbox hooked me up with the wilshire for free and gave me a lesson on what I need to do... Mike at Tinderbox rocks!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like we've got Nick now!!!!!!! :lol:

Welcome to the other dark side bro....so what did you think of your first bowl?

Sweet lookin' pipe by the way. Check out www.smokingpipes.com, they've got a great selection of pipe tobacco.....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

very good bowl, im really enjoying the flavor of pipe tobacco. i'll have to check that site out.. thanks Mike


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This evening I fired up a bowl of Fox & Hound. Overall it seemed a bit mild to me although I did get the occasional black pepperish hit which I'm going to attribute to the Perique. The latakia wasn't as pronounced as I would of liked. 

I'll definately smoke the rest of this pouch before I cast judgement. Not a bad smoke though.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Ennjoying a bowl of Irish Cream for breakfast.. haha and its not cereal......

A nice bowl of pipe tobacco seems more of a morning thing than a cigar does


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Way to go on getting started in the pipe hobby Nick!

Last night on the ride home was some Captain's Delight.

At home I had some MacBaren HH Mature Virginia.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Its been a smokie day here, so far I've had 3 bows of MB Vanilla Cream, 1 bowl of Captian Black with my neighbor, A VSG cigar, and now loading up another bowl of MB.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Its been a smokie day here, so far I've had 3 bows of MB Vanilla Cream, 1 bowl of Captian Black with my neighbor, A VSG cigar, and now loading up another bowl of MB.


Now that's what I call a day of relaxation! :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started my day off with some more Fox & the Hound; much better in the earlier hours.

Fired up some OVF this afternoon. And ended my day with some Squadron Leader.

Rain clouds lingered a bit today so I was afraid to attempt a cigar....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Its been a smokie day here, so far I've had 3 bows of MB Vanilla Cream, 1 bowl of Captian Black with my neighbor, A VSG cigar, and now loading up another bowl of MB.


Sounds like a great day there?

Last night was some SG Best Brown Flake.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a nice bowl of Night Cap.....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was some more Best Brown Flake.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I feel better about posting here now, I have more than 1 blend of tobacco.

Tonite is the Tobacco Galleria Irish Cream.

A little more tobacco flavor, than the MB Vanilla Cream.

Still getting used to this, its a little damp, so its going out alot.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a bowl of "Captain Pat"...a baccy blended at the B&M I go to often. Definitely more to my tastes than my other baccy's so far, enjoyed this one quite a bit. The 2nd half of the bowl was while I was driving...didn't care for that too much to be honest, just because I had to concentrate on my driving and couldn't concentrate enough on the pipe.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was some Dunhill 965 followed by a bowl of some type of SG flake. 
I don't know what blend it is because one time when I ordered some tobacco a couple of years ago they sent me 4oz of the wrong tobacco. They didn't know what it was and I don't know, anyway it was OK. Wasn't great but it wasn't bad either.


Today on the ride in was some Altadis Nightcap.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Today was a few bowls of the Blue Note, ..I really like this one !


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night on the ride home was some Altadis Nightcap.

Today on the ride in was Altadis Blue Note. I will have to smoke a few more bowls of this before I know for sure.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This afternoon was Cutter......


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked a bowl of the Blue Note, ...I'm really digging this baccy !


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Smoked a bowl of the Blue Note, ...I'm really digging this baccy !


Yup, had a bowl of this myself last night. I dig it :smoke: <-- need one of these guys with a pipe now! :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride home last night was some Blue Note as well. It seems pretty good and the wife says it smells like chocolate.

Today on the ride in was some Fox & Hound. I like this one quite a bit.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started my day off with some Dunhill Early Morning Pipe; an excellant way to begin a Friday if I may say so.

(stock photo)

This afternoon I accepted delivery of our two cribs and spent some time putting them together. Afterwhich I "celebrated" with a bowl of Petersons Irish Flake.









(stock photo)

Ended my day with a nice bowl of my favorite: Squadron Leader









(stock photo)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

My freeeeeeeeee Irish cream.. but i still suck at packing


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> but i still suck at packing


Did you read the tips on packing in the 'Tips' thread?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah and I got a little pamphlet from the guy at tinderbox when I bought my pipe... i think it will just take time


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Today was some Blue Note and a bowl of the MB Vanilla Cream, mixed !!

My personal blend


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Yeah and I got a little pamphlet from the guy at tinderbox when I bought my pipe... i think it will just take time


Here's a little tip that I learned that works for me.
If it says to use the 'three step' packing method, which I'm sure it does, just use two not three. I use to try and use the 'three step' and it never really packed right. Once I cut out one of the steps and only used two, it worked much better. The pack was a little looser but it worked a lot better.

And you are right, it does take a little time to get it down.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Today was some Blue Note and a bowl of the MB Vanilla Cream, mixed !!
> 
> My personal blend


You can come up with some pretty good blends experimenting like that!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Today was some Blue Note and a bowl of the MB Vanilla Cream, mixed !!
> 
> My personal blend


I may need to try that....evenly split 50/50?

Break, break

Nick - Packing is a pain to get the hang of. You can always use the tamper to tighen the pack as you smoke, but you can't loosen it. Try pack a bit light. The draw should literally feel like any liquid through a straw. Hope this helps...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was some Fox & Hound.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked two bowls of Namaste last night while chewing the fat with my neighbor.

I learned a valuable lesson: Don't drink a full bodied red wine while while sipping on a mild tobacco blend....the pipe tobacco will lose. :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Last nite was some Irish Cream, ok, just not as well liked as the Blue Note.

Jax, yes 50/50, I think I mixed 2 gr of each.

I think I'll do it again, good taste for me.

Tom


----------

